# Brewing At Higher Temperatures (28c)?



## nic (6/12/04)

Hi,

In my house at the moment I can't get my brew to drop below 26-28 degrees celcius. I don't have a spare fridge and thermostat yet, so I'm wondering if I can use more tempature resistant yeast to brew?

My last brew stayed at a fairly constant 28 degrees, and I wasn't too happy with the taste. I have bought a packet of Still Spirits Turbo Yeast, which says it can handle temperatures between 15 and 40 C. On looking further, it looks like it is mainly used when fermenting spirits before distillation. Will there be a major problem using this yeast in my beer brew? It also comes in a much larger sachet than I'm used to - what quantity should I use for a 22L (1KG dextrose) brew?


----------



## roach (6/12/04)

yes the turbo yeast is specifically for distillation - so no good for beer. you will have to put the fermenter in a box(or laundry trough) with frozen milk cartons/bottles or similar around it and wrap a wet towel around the fermenter for evap cooling effect. should be able to keep it around 22 easily and for that i would stick to yeast such as safale


----------



## timmy (6/12/04)

remember that evaporative cooling is only effective in low humidity environments. If you're in Sydney it's as good as useless but the frozen bottles will keep it down nicely.


----------



## jgriffin (6/12/04)

timmy said:


> remember that evaporative cooling is only effective in low humidity environments. If you're in Sydney it's as good as useless but the frozen bottles will keep it down nicely.


 QLD is heaps more humid than Sydney, and it works fine for me.


----------



## roach (6/12/04)

adel is pretty dry and so the wet towel approach is ok for ales. but it just highlights the need for a fermenting fridge for both ales and lagers. 

hence it is no. 1 on my next equipment acquisition. and so nic as you point out one of the best things u can do is have a 'spare'fridge for fermentation. still holding off waiting for a give away unwanted fridge.


----------



## big d (6/12/04)

the average wyeast pack would be around the 20-22 deg c range.they have a few high temp tolerant yeasts being 3522 belgian ardenness 18-29 deg c and 4335 lactobacillus delbrueckii 15-35 deg c. both not what you are really after as these are both for specific style belgians.
reckon you will have to save the bucks and get an ac or fridge to lower your brewing temps or fermenter in ice bath wet towel wick and fan system.


cheers
big d


----------



## jgriffin (6/12/04)

Forgot to mention - for ales, even a dead fridge is fine, if you can find one on a council clean-up day. Just leave the door shut with some ice blocks in there, and it's pretty easy to maintain 18C


----------



## Tallgum (6/12/04)

Yeh jgriffen , the dead fridge has been working a treat for me this summer, lucky I also have an old freezer next to it in the garage and I have about 8x 1 .25 lt frozen pet bottles that I keep rotating every 12 hrs or so and even on the hottest day up here in Qld I maintain my 2 fermenters at 18*-20*. It works like a big esky.


----------

